# Sharing printer through a router that is connected to a router with the printer.



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Belkin N750 DB connected to the internet with a USB printer connected to it. Printer can be shared among computers connected to Belkin either with wire or wirelessly with no problem via Belkin USB and Storage Center software.

I then connected a 2Wire 2700HG-E Gateway to the Belkin via the WAN connection on 2Wire. I then connect a computer to 2Wire either wired/wirelessly, the computer can go on the internet with no problem but cannot see the usb printer shared by Belkin router. Is there any way I can set it up so other computers connected to 2Wire can use the usb printer connected on Belkin?

Belkin router's IP: 192.168.1.1
2Wire's IP: 172.16.0.1

For some reason, I could not change 2Wire's router address manually under LAN/Private Network when I log into the router.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

You would want to follow this tutorial for the proper setup of the 2wire [if possible]. Trick here is you do not connect via the wan port.

Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response, one thing I would like to ask is, should I be changing the 2Wire's router address manually? Cause I have tried but couldn't manage to do that. It always gives me an error.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you can't change its ip you will need to change yours temporarily to access it and then once done configuring set you nic back to dhcp assigned.


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

just tried, my belkin has ip pool range from 192.168.1.1-100, so I set the 2Wire to 192.168.1.101, but again it gives me an error and could change it's IP manually. sorry I don't quite understand your last instruction above.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

connect to the 2wire via one of its lan ports.
reboot your computer
go to a command prompt and type ipconfig and hit enter
what ip address do you have?


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

without disabling dhcp I got:
IPv4 address: 172.16.1.35
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: 172.16.0.1

I didn't disable DHCP yet as I had difficulty getting into the modem with it off.
And once again, I am still connecting the 2Wire to Belkin with WAN. and it has internet access.


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

Just want to make sure I am clear on what I am trying to achieve, I guess a diagram would be helpful. 

Internet
|
|
V
Belkin
|
-----> USB Printer
| 
-----> wirelessly connect to computer to provide internet access and use of USB printer
|
-----> wire connect to computer to provide internet access and use of USB printer
|
|
|
V
|
-----> wirelessly connect to computer to provide internet access and use of USB printer
| -----> wire connect to computer to provide internet access and use of USB printer

NOTE: All computers can communicate with each others through same network group

Hopefully this is clear enough, and thanks Wand3r3r a lot for all the instructions so far!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I didn't disable DHCP yet as I had difficulty getting into the modem with it off."

Of course. This is why I suggested "you will need to change yours [ip address to a 172x]temporarily to access it and then once done configuring set you nic back to dhcp assigned"

You can't get to a 172x ip from a 192x ip. This is why you need to set your ip statically to a 172x ip to then gain access to the 2wire to than disable its dhcp and to, if possible, set the lan to a 192x ip. If you can't set as a 192x ip then you have to skip that step.

You then connect the 2wire by its lan port not its wan port a per the article I linked you to.


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

It worked! I am very grateful for your help!

I followed the instruction from the following guide as well:
Telus 2700HG-E firmware and usage off of Telus | File Archive Haven

Login as tech, changed the gateway to Ethernet only but still couldn't change the IP, so I kipped it like you said and then disabled DHCP. Then connected the wire from Belkin to one of the LAN ports on 2Wire and RESTARTED the 2Wire. Internet then worked with a laptop connected to 2Wire with a wire!

The other thing I didn't change as per instructions from your link was the wireless settings. So I manually changed the adaptor settings in the laptop connected to 2Wire and login back into 2Wire and changed wireless SSID and password to be the same as Belkin. I then tried to connect to the wireless network with a smart phone. But it didn't quite work, it kept connecting to the network, getting IP and then disconnect and repeat the process again. I was suspecting that was becuase it was trying to connect to both Belkin and 2Wire and keep getting different signals from the two and was confused. Should this be the case? Or was there any setting I need to change so that any devices can connect to either the Belkin or the 2Wire in the same SSID without logging off from one of the routers and then connect to the other?


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

Further using the network, I found that using internet on one of the computers is not as stable as before, I think the connections to the Belkin router is not consistently stable. When I try to access internet on a computer connected to Belkin with wire or on a smart phone connected to 2Wire wirelessly, connection to the intenet is fluctuating. I think it is actually the connection to Belkin that's fluctuating. It seems like belkin is being confused by 2Wire. This situation didn't happen when I was connecting 2wire to Belkin with WAN and with DHCP on. I am wondering if this is due to 2wire's IP address is not in the range of Belkins. or is there any other setup I need to do on the routers. Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I am not fond of Belkin after having a number of them become unstable at client sites.

This is not a ip issue. Doesn't matter what the ip is of the 2wire. That ip has no affect on the 192x network. In fact the 192x network has no knowledge of the 2wire's ip address.

Only difference of using the 2wire wan port and having it also do dhcp for the 172 network is you create another network. Problem with this is the 192x network can't talk to the 172x network so you can't share between them.


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

IC, so is there anything I can do or check to see why I am having an unstable network with 2Wire connected to it? I now disconnected the 2Wire and is all fine now.

Also regarding my question for the wireless network, why didn't it work with my 2Wire setup to have same SSID and password as Belkin?

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Might look at the belkin's log to see what the errors are. Might give a clue as to what is going on. Lan ports should be autosensing but you might want to try a crossover cable instead of a straight thru cable.

Concerning same ssid, that should work but you also need to make sure they are not on the same channels. Use only 1, 6 and 11. These are the only channels that don't "overlap". Download xirrus wifi inspector to see what your neighbors are set to so you don't also conflict with them.


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

sorry for all my que, I managed to get a log here:

Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.10 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.11 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.5 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.4 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.9 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 6 22:17:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 6 22:17:05 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 6 22:17:05 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:05 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.8 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:05 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.10 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:05 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.11 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:05 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:05 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:05 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:05 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.5 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:06 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.4 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:06 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.9 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:06 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 6 22:17:06 S0106002622ebfca1 user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 6 22:17:06 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 6 22:17:06 S0106002622ebfca1 user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 6 22:17:12 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 6 22:17:12 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:12 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.8 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.10 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.11 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.5 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.4 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.9 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 6 22:17:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.8 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.10 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.11 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.5 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.4 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.9 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 6 22:17:28 S0106002622ebfca1 user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 6 22:18:47 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:18:49 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 6 22:18:49 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:18:49 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.8 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:18:51 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.10
Dec 6 22:18:53 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending OFFER of 192.168.1.5
Dec 6 22:18:53 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:18:53 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.5
Dec 6 22:18:53 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:18:53 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.5
Dec 6 22:18:58 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: DHCPINFORM
Dec 6 22:19:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 6 22:19:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:19:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.8 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:19:03 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.11
Dec 6 22:19:03 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.9 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:19:03 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:19:03 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.8 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 6 22:19:06 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending OFFER of 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:19:08 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 6 22:19:08 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:19:08 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending OFFER of 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:19:08 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:19:08 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:19:08 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:19:08 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:19:20 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 6 22:19:20 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:19:20 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending OFFER of 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:19:20 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:19:20 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:19:20 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:19:20 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:19:22 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: printing/pcap.ccap_cache_reload(159)
Dec 6 22:19:22 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read! 
Dec 6 22:19:22 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: printing/pcap.ccap_cache_reload(159)
Dec 6 22:19:22 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read! 
Dec 6 22:19:36 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
Dec 6 22:19:36 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.1.2. Error = Connection reset by peer 
Dec 6 14:20:30 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info httpd: 192.168.1.2 login success
Dec 6 22:21:32 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:21:32 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:21:32 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:21:32 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:23:56 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:23:56 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:23:56 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:23:56 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:26:21 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:26:21 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:26:21 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:26:21 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:28:45 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:28:45 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:28:45 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:28:45 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:31:09 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:31:09 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:31:09 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:31:09 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 14:31:37 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info httpd: 192.168.1.2 logout
Dec 6 22:33:34 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:33:34 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:33:34 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:33:34 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:35:59 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:35:59 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:35:59 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:35:59 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:38:23 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:38:23 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:38:23 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:38:23 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:40:47 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:40:47 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:40:47 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:40:47 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:43:11 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:43:11 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:43:11 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:43:11 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:45:36 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:45:36 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:45:36 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:45:36 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:48:00 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:48:00 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:48:00 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:48:00 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:50:24 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:50:24 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:50:24 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:50:24 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:51:23 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: printing/pcap.ccap_cache_reload(159)
Dec 6 22:51:23 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read! 
Dec 6 22:51:23 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: printing/pcap.ccap_cache_reload(159)
Dec 6 22:51:23 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read! 
Dec 6 22:51:36 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
Dec 6 22:51:36 S0106002622ebfca1 user.err syslog: read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.1.2. Error = Connection reset by peer 
Dec 6 22:52:49 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:52:49 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:52:49 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:52:49 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:55:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:55:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:55:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:55:13 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:57:37 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 22:57:37 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 22:57:37 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 22:57:37 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 23:00:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 23:00:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 23:00:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 23:00:01 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 15:01:52 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info httpd: 192.168.1.2 login success
Dec 6 23:02:26 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 23:02:26 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 23:02:26 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 23:02:26 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 15:04:33 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info httpd: 192.168.1.2 logout
Dec 6 23:04:50 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 23:04:50 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 23:04:50 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 23:04:50 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 15:05:48 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info httpd: 192.168.1.2 login success
Dec 6 23:07:15 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 6 23:07:15 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12
Dec 6 23:07:15 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: No changed... 
Dec 6 23:07:15 S0106002622ebfca1 user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 192.168.1.12


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

just tried with a crossover, same thing. When I don't have 2Wire connected, I can get into Belkin router with explorer very quickly, but with 2Wire connected, then it's like a hit and miss, just like the internet connection, I wonder if that tells anything.


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

dose it matter if their subnet masks are different? one being 255.255.255.0 another being 255.255.0.0


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

no ip settings on the 2wire have any effect on anything at all. Don't forget when connected by its lan port and its dhcp disabled it is nothing but a glorified wifi switch. No nat, no router, nothing else.

According to that log the belkin is having some serious issues with dhcp.

Is the belkin dhcp scope only from .2 to .14?
lease time only set to 1hr? That is way too short of a time for dhcp


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

on my Belkin,
my Ip pool starting address is from .2 to .100
Lease Time > Forever

And some how, when I check DHCP client list on Belkin, it doesn show computer connected to it with wire. and I remeber earlier today when I forst setup the 2Wire and after changing it's wirelss setting to be the same as Belkin's there was a message from the computer that wzs always connected to the belkin with wire saying there was an ip conflict. I think I then changed the wirless setting on 2wire to be different from that of the belkin and then restarted both routers after and even the ISP modem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The Belkin is messed up. You can see from the log it says " reserving it for 3600 seconds" which is 1hr. When it was talking to .12 it got a request and then never a ack from the device at .12

Log isn't showing anything beyond .2 to .14

Might want to set the Belkin to factory and reconfigure it. Might want to see if there is a firmware update for the belkin. There also could be an incompatability between the two routers but that log indicates the issue is with the Belkin.


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

I disconnect .5 and .12 then resetted the Belkin again, login and I can see all the devices connected to it. then I turned on 2Wire and log in belkin againI see no device and then I coonect a smart phone to 2Wire, which was the .5, then I see it on Belkin. I checked the log again, and this is what I got:
Dec 7 00:32:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:32:35 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:32:35 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:32:35 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:32:39 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:32:48 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:32:48 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:48 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:48 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:48 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:48 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:32:48 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:32:48 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:32:48 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:32:48 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:33:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:33:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:33:03 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:33:03 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:33:03 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:33:04 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:33:04 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:04 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:04 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:04 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:04 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:04 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:33:04 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:33:04 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:33:04 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:33:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:33:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:33:35 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:33:35 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:33:35 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:33:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:33:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:33:39 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:33:39 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:33:39 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 6 16:33:39 (none) user.info httpd: 192.168.1.2 logout
Dec 7 00:33:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:33:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:33:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:33:47 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:33:47 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:33:47 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:34:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:34:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:34:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:34:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:34:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:34:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:34:03 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:34:03 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:34:03 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:34:03 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 6 16:34:27 (none) user.info httpd: 192.168.1.2 login success
Dec 7 00:34:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:34:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:34:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:34:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:34:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:34:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:34:35 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:34:35 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:34:35 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:34:35 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:35:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:35:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:35:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:35:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:35:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:35:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:35:39 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:35:39 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:35:39 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:35:39 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:36:43 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:36:43 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:36:43 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:36:43 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:36:43 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:36:44 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:36:44 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:36:44 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:36:44 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:36:44 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:37:33 (none) user.info udhcpd: received REQUEST
Dec 7 00:37:34 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:37:34 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:34 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:34 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:34 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:34 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:34 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:37:34 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:37:34 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:37:34 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:37:38 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:37:38 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:38 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:38 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:38 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:38 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:38 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:37:38 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:37:38 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:37:38 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:37:46 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:48 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:37:48 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:37:48 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:37:48 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:37:48 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:38:02 (none) user.info udhcpd: received DISCOVER
Dec 7 00:38:02 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.2 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:38:02 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.13 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:38:02 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.14 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:38:02 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.12 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:38:02 (none) user.info udhcpd: 192.168.1.3 belongs to someone, reserving it for 3600 seconds
Dec 7 00:38:02 (none) user.info udhcpd: sending ACK to 0.0.0.0
Dec 7 00:38:02 (none) user.warn udhcpd: no IP addresses to give -- OFFER abandoned
Dec 7 00:38:02 (none) user.err udhcpd: send OFFER failed
Dec 7 00:38:02 (none) user.notice udhcpd: send OFFER failed


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah still doesn't work whenever @wire is connected, I guess I should give up, so there is really nothing I can set on @wire to resolve this eh?
BTW thanks again.


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

I think I have somehow made it work.

I searched further around online and came to this page:
Router to Router Connections

This is the only one I came across that talked about configuring WAN settings for the second router, in my case, the 2Wire.

So with only one computer connected to 2Wire with wire, I dived into the 2Wire again, went to Broadband->Link Configuration->Broadband IP Network (Primary Connection)

And changed IP Addressing to Manually specify IP address settings:
IP: 192.168.101.1
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.101.2

(I couldn't set the gateway to 0.0.0.0 as mentioned in the link above)

And then DNS:

Manually specify DNS information:

Primary Server: 192.168.101.2
Secondary Server: 192.168.101.2
Domina Name: 24.80.96.1 (it was always like that, I didn't change anything to this Domina Name entry)

Then I saved it, and then just out of curiosity I turned off its wireless, then went to LAN->Private Network->

And changed Private Netowrk Range to 192.168.1.0 / 255.255.255.0 (default)

And this time it allowed me to change it! I didn't know how to log back in for a moment and found out on-line that the defualt IP is 192.168.1.254

So I connected 2Wire back with Belkin via LAN and internet worked! I can connect to internet and used the shared printer on Belkin, seemed stable. Then I turned on wireless and tried to connect devices to it wirelessly. It worked smoothly this time. Devices connected right away (when network was unstable before, devices took a while to connect to 2Wire wirelessly) and can use the shared printer on Belkin and now I can access 2Wire from any device on the network since I am in the same domain. 

The only strange thing I have is I followed the following link to login to 2Wire yesterday to change it from a DSL/Ethernet (auto) to Ethernet through MDC logon:

Telus 2700HG-E firmware and usage off of Telus | File Archive Haven

But after doing that, I cannot go back in as techlogin through:
http://gateway.2wire.net/xslt?PAGE=TECHLOGIN
even before I made all the changes above.

but anyways, seems like I got it working somewhow, I wonder if it was the change in Broadband->Link Configuration->Broadband IP Network (Primary Connection), or LAN->Private Network-> that had done the job. Any idea?

Once again, thanks for your help!


----------



## anewbieuser (Dec 5, 2012)

N/M about the tech login, I got it figured out I need to get in with IP:

192.168.1.254/xslt?PAGE=TECHLOGIN


----------

